# hello from stoke



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

hi every one got my mk1 TT 225 on monday. really happy bunny first time ive owned a turbo car and first time for a audi
very happy. just spend 3 hours polishing it


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Nice one and welcome  any pic's of your baby?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

this is the day i bought it sorry about the quality and ive cleaned her up today so post more tomorrow


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome Jamie 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jamie, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks guys will be posting some problems i have tomorrow timing wise and front bearing


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome Jamie.

Neil


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

wlecome jamie, get your wallet ready


----------



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

went to sort the front wheel bearing out today. got my bar out to crack the nuts, only one was tight so decided tighten them all up. guess what. wheel bearing noise gone. so thats sorted on problem out. just need sort the timing issue out got a mate coming round with vagcom in a bit


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the world of TT Jamie, hope you enjoy


----------



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

found out today my car was remaped then the timing was out so now the timing has been sorted the EML comes up thinking the timing is out. the prev owner had it remaped i dont have any recipet of this so cant go back to them to sort it.


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Jamie, welcome  I'm just down the road from you.


----------

